# Win7: Laufwerksbuchstabe Systempartition soll nicht C: sein



## ruyven_macaran (6. Dezember 2010)

Moin.
2 Fragen (Tendenz: steigend) von einem (zwangs-)Win7-noob. Sufu hat keine Lösung gefunden - hoffe mal ich, wiederhole nichts altes:

1) Windows hat seiner Installationspartition *D:* den Buchstaben *C:* gegeben (und das originale c: mal gleich komplett ausgeklammert): Wie kann man das ändern? Wie kann man das von vorneherein verhindern?

2) Ich finde keine Option, um die Desktopsymbolgröße (Standard: riesig²) zu ändern. Wo ist die? ("Symbol" in den Designeinstellungen scheint nicht die Desktopsymbole bzw. nur deren Raster zu beeinflussen)


----------



## billythekitt (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Win7: Laufwerksbuchstabe System; Desktopsymbolgröße*

Win 7 erstellt immer eine 100MB große Partition, diese ist für das Setup erforderlich. Dies wirst du nie umgehen können.

Wegen den Symbolen ist ganz einfach. Wenn du deinen Desktop vor dir hast. Halte die STRG gedrückt und dreh mal am Mausrädchen. Und das wars schon.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Win7: Laufwerksbuchstabe System; Desktopsymbolgröße*

Eine extra Partition wurde bei mir nicht erstellt (wäre auch eine Schweinerei gewesen), es wurden einfach alle vorhandenen Partitionen genutzt. Aber sie haben eben neue Buchstaben erhalten: Die erste gar keinen (funktioniert aber nach manueller Vergabe einwandfrei) und alle folgenden dementsprechend eins zu niedrig. Da ich auch bei der finallen Installation gerne das System auf D: hätte, würde ich sowas gerne vermeiden.

Das mit Strg ist ein echt guter Tip  

Mitlerweile ist die dritte Frage aufgetaucht:
Ist es normal, dass professional ohne Spiele daherkommt? Nicht das Minesweeper und Solitär ein großer Verlust wären, aber manchmal will man einfach 5 Minuten ein schlechtes Spiel in den Arbeitsverlauf einfügen, das garantiert nicht Lust auf mehr macht


----------



## Sash (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Win7: Laufwerksbuchstabe System; Desktopsymbolgröße*

glaub selbst bei vista gabs keine spiele in der prof. version. das mit dem laufwerksbuchstaben versteh ich jetzt nicht.. also win hat bei der install obwohl du das 2. laufwerk gewählt hast diese platte als c: betitelt und die, die c sein sollte ist nun ganz weg? jedenfalls, ich hab vor der installation von windows die platten so eingesteckt, also die sata steckplätze, das ich direkt die richtige reihenfolge hatte. und der erstellt eine partition für den setup, aber die wirst du normal nicht sehen können.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Win7: Laufwerksbuchstabe System; Desktopsymbolgröße*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 1) Windows hat seiner Installationspartition *D:* den Buchstaben *C:* gegeben (und das originale c: mal gleich komplett ausgeklammert): Wie kann man das ändern? Wie kann man das von vorneherein verhindern?



Das geht soweit ich weiß gar nicht.
Die Windows-7 Partition bekommt glaub ich immer C:
Aber wobei ist da das Problem


----------



## Sash (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Win7: Laufwerksbuchstabe System; Desktopsymbolgröße*

ja, weil mans nicht ändern kann einfach im vorfeld alles in der richtigen reihenfolge reinstecken.. so jedenfalls hatte ichs gemacht.


----------



## Gast XXXX (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Win7: Laufwerksbuchstabe System; Desktopsymbolgröße*

Hast du dein Win7 als Dualboot-System, also mit XP (or what ever) nebenbei installiert? Weil anders kann ich deine Angaben nicht interpretieren? (XP bei Win7 Inst. schon auf C: und D: dann als Win7-Part. gewählt) 

Das BS benennt doch seine Intallationpartition immer automatisch C:.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Win7: Laufwerksbuchstabe System; Desktopsymbolgröße*



Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Das geht soweit ich weiß gar nicht.
> Die Windows-7 Partition bekommt glaub ich immer C:
> Aber wobei ist da das Problem





ConNerVos schrieb:


> Hast du dein Win7 als Dualboot-System, also mit XP (or what ever) nebenbei installiert? Weil anders kann ich deine Angaben nicht interpretieren? (XP bei Win7 Inst. schon auf C: und D: dann als Win7-Part. gewählt)
> 
> Das BS benennt doch seine Intallationpartition immer automatisch C:.



Im konkreten Fall ist es tatsächlich dual-boot mit Win7 auf der 2. und XP auf der 4. Partition. Seitdem ich einmal das Problem hatte, ein defektes XP wieder loszuwerden, ist die Bootpartition bei mir grundsätzlich eine FAT32-Partition (d.h. eine, die ich mit jeder x-beliebigen Boot-Diskette,... editieren kann) und auf einer solchen will sich 7 schon mal gar nicht installieren lassen  . Sämtlich bisherigen Betriebssysteme, die mir begegnet sind, hatten c: als Standardpfad, erlaubten aber Änderungen. Die hab ich auch immer genutzt, weil ich gerne Programm- und Systempartition trenne und es immer wieder Programme gibt, die automatisch c: nehmen, auch wenn das Betriebssystem einen anderen Ordner vorgibt.
Wie dem auch sei: 7 hat sich wie gewünscht auf der zweiten Partition installiert, diese dann aber kurzerhand in c: umbenannt.
(Sehr schlechte) Erfahrungen haben in der Vergangenheit bewiesen, dass es sehr, sehr ungünstig ist, wenn unterschiedliche z.B. Betriebssysteme auf einem Rechner unterschiedliche Laufwerksbuchstaben für die vorhandenen Partitionen verwenden, d.h. dieser Zustand ist inakzeptabel.

@sash: Hast du damit Windows auf einen anderen Laufwerksbuchstaben als c bekommen oder nicht 



P.S.:
4te Frage des Tages: Wie greift man unter Win7 auf alle Ordner zu bzw. bekommt sie überhaupt angezeigt? Ich bin Admin, hab alle Versteckoptionen deaktiviert und trotzdem ist meine Festplatte voll mit vollständig versteckten Systemordnern und selbst so banale Sachen, wie die Anwendungsdaten, darf ich nicht öffnen.
Das ist nicht wirklich duldbar, dass Programme irgendwelchen Schrott oder auch wichtige Konfigurationsdateien oder Saves in Ordner schreiben können, in denen ich sie dann nicht mehr löschen bzw. ersetzen kann 



(mensch, win7 hat mit dem Installer so einen guten Eindruck gemacht -erstes Windows, das mich positiv bei der Installation überraschte- und jetzt dieser Big Brother Schrott  )


----------



## Sash (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Win7: Laufwerksbuchstabe System; Desktopsymbolgröße*

ne, win bleibt auf c:. 
naja win7 soll ein stück in richtung idiotensicher führen.. und dazu gehören auch ordner die man nicht ohne weiteres löschen kann.. oder gar öffnen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Win7: Laufwerksbuchstabe System; Desktopsymbolgröße*

Ja FAT32 wird nicht akzeptiert, da hast du recht!  Aber wozu willst du Win7 auf einer FAT32 installieren NTFS bietet doch mehr Vorteile afaik hat Vista schon NTFS verlangt, wenn ich mich nicht irre!? 

Das mit deiner Partitionswahl 2. und 4. versteh ich auch nicht, wenn du XP auf der ersten und Win7 auf der zweiten machst ist doch (für mich) viel besser, wegen der fortlaufenden Buchstabenvergabe des BS. 

Oder versteh ich da miss und deine 4. Partition ist auf einer 2. Platte?

Also ich habe bei mir XP (als Bench-Sys.) auf der ersten Platte 1. Part (C: bei XP und D: bei Win7) und Win7 auf der zweiten Platte auch erste Part. (C: bei Win7 und XP ist D: ) und habe seit Jahren keine Probleme mit dieser Vergabe der Buchstaben. Mache das schon so seit Vista.

Zu deiner 4. Frage das ist ein Problem das wahrscheinlich alle Nutzer von Win7 haben zumindest das sie versteckt sind, öffnen ist bei mir jedoch ohne Probleme möglich, aber nur unter Win7 von XP aus habe ich auch keine Berechtigung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Win7: Laufwerksbuchstabe System; Desktopsymbolgröße*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Ja FAT32 wird nicht akzeptiert, da hast du recht!  Aber wozu willst du Win7 auf einer FAT32 installieren NTFS bietet doch mehr Vorteile afaik hat Vista schon NTFS verlangt, wenn ich mich nicht irre!?



NTFS hat auf kleineren Paritionen (und mehr als 32GB brauch ichs für System wohl nicht) eher Nachteile, auf alle Fälle keine Vorteile. Für mich entscheidend ist aber, dass man auf NTFS so ohne weitres keinen Zugriff erhält, wenn das System mal hinüber ist.



> Das mit deiner Partitionswahl 2. und 4. versteh ich auch nicht, wenn du XP auf der ersten und Win7 auf der zweiten machst ist doch (für mich) viel besser, wegen der fortlaufenden Buchstabenvergabe des BS.



Witzbold. Die eigenmächtige Buchstabenvergabe von Win7 ist doch das Problem. XP nennt seine 4. Partition brav "F:" und davor gibts ganz normal c, d und e. Nur Win7 besteht auf sein C und da beginnt das Durcheinander.



> und habe seit Jahren keine Probleme mit dieser Vergabe der Buchstaben. Mache das schon so seit Vista.



Schön für dich. In meinem Umfeld haben solche Konfigurationen regelmäßig mit der Formatierung der falschen Parition geendet 



> Zu deiner 4. Frage das ist ein Problem das wahrscheinlich alle Nutzer von Win7 haben zumindest das sie versteckt sind, öffnen ist bei mir jedoch ohne Probleme möglich, aber nur unter Win7 von XP aus habe ich auch keine Berechtigung.



Von XP hab ich nichts probiert (die XP-Installation ist eh beschädigt), aber ich erhalte unter Win7 definitiv "Zugriff verweigert". "Verstecken" scheint auch weniger dramatisch zu sein, als ich zunächst dachte. Offensichtlich wird der reale Ordner c:\users nur als c:\benutzer angezeigt und ist nicht vollkommen weg. Wobei ich nicht weiß, ob ich es sympathischer finde, wenn im Explorer Ordner falsch beschriftet werden.


----------



## Gast XXXX (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Win7: Laufwerksbuchstabe System; Desktopsymbolgröße*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ... mehr als 32GB brauch ichs für System wohl nicht...



Ja zum installieren wohl nicht, aber Win7 müllt seine Partition schnell zu.  Hatte selbst mal nur ne 30 GB große Sys-Part., aber bei mir ist noch mehr auf der Sys-Part., wie Office und die wichtigsten Tools die man so braucht. Das erleichtert bei einem Sys-Fehler die Wiederherstellung ungemein, zumindest wenn man nur noch die Möglichkeit über ein Backup hat. Naja ich empfehle dir eher eine Größe von 80 GB für Win7 und das werden dir bestimmt einige empfehlen wenn du sie fragst. 




> Witzbold. Die eigenmächtige Buchstabenvergabe von Win7 ist doch das Problem. XP nennt seine 4. Partition brav "F:" und davor gibts ganz normal c, d und e. Nur Win7 besteht auf sein C und da beginnt das Durcheinander.


Wie gesagt das Problem kenn ich und ist auch nicht neu. Steigst du direkt von XP auf Win7 um, ohne vorher Vista genutzt zu haben, denn mit den Problemen (für mich sind es nicht wirklich welche) konnte ich mich schon bei Vista auseinander setzen?!

Kannst du mir deine genaue Aufteilung der Platte/Platten auflisten … rein interessehalber? 




> Schön für dich. In meinem Umfeld haben solche Konfigurationen regelmäßig mit der Formatierung der falschen Parition geendet.


Wenn man nicht auf die Bezeichnung/Namen der Partition achtet und nur auf den Buchstaben guckt, passiert sowas schnell das ist wohl war. 

Besonders bei meinen Linux-Versuchen ist mir das selbst schon passiert, denn da werden ja wirklich komische Bezeichnungen (zumindest für Windowsnutzer) verwendet gerade wenn man mehrere Platten hat. 




> ich erhalte unter Win7 definitiv "Zugriff verweigert"


Auf welche Ordner/Dateien willst du denn zugreifen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Win7: Laufwerksbuchstabe System; Desktopsymbolgröße*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Ja zum installieren wohl nicht, aber Win7 müllt seine Partition schnell zu.  Hatte selbst mal nur ne 30 GB große Sys-Part., aber bei mir ist noch mehr auf der Sys-Part., wie Office und die wichtigsten Tools die man so braucht. Das erleichtert bei einem Sys-Fehler die Wiederherstellung ungemein, zumindest wenn man nur noch die Möglichkeit über ein Backup hat.



Noch wesentlich leichter wird es, wenn sämtliche Tools, Programme, Spiele und etwaige von ihnen gespeicherte Informationen nicht auf der zu formatierenden Systemplatte sind 



> Wie gesagt das Problem kenn ich und ist auch nicht neu. Steigst du direkt von XP auf Win7 um, ohne vorher Vista genutzt zu haben, denn mit den Problemen (für mich sind es nicht wirklich welche) konnte ich mich schon bei Vista auseinander setzen?!



Vista habe ich übersprungen. Genaugenommen wollte ich auch mit 7 noch ein Weilchen warten (4GB RAM und n Dualcore - was soll ich mit den neuen Möglichkeiten?), aber meiner Festplattenprobleme und die daraus resultierende Zerstörung meiner XP-Installation erzwingen eine Neuinstallation und da hab ich dann gleich zu was neuem gegriffen.



> Kannst du mir deine genaue Aufteilung der Platte/Platten auflisten … rein interessehalber?



Partitionen
1. 8Gb Fat32 (wurde ursprünglich mal für ein 9x-Dual-Boot eingerichtet)
2. 32Gb jetzt-NTFS (sollte ursprünglich das 9x begleiten)
3. 64Gb NTFS (XP-Programme)
4. 16Gb Fat32(XP-System)
5. 8Gb Fat32 (persönliche Daten&Browser)
6. 64Gb NTFS (Spiele)
7. 64Gb NTFS (ungenutzt)
8. 84Gb NTFS (Mediafiles,..)
9. 32Gb FAT32 (Benutzerdateien, Desktop, temporäres, Austausch mit anderen Rechnern,...)

Unter XP werden alle 9. genutzt und von C: startend durchbenannt (C-K mit XP auf F), unter Win7 wurde die erste Partition ignoriert (d.h. C-J mit Win7 auf C: und E: für die XP-Partition), mitlerweile habe ich alle Laufwerke außer C/2.Partition um einen Buchstaben verschoben und der ersten Partition das freie D verpasst, das eigentlich die 2. einnehme sollte.

Für die finale Einrichtung des Systems auf den geplanten neuen Platten sollte das ganze wie folgt entschlackt werden:
1. 32Gb FAT32 (Benutzerdaten,... . Ggf. auch größer, da muss ich aber erst rausfinden, was Win7 von Fat32 >32Gb hält. XP hat die gerne mal kaputt gemacht)
2. 32Gb FAT32 (Win7) -> jetzt halt NTFS
3. 16Gb FAT32 (persönliche Daten und Browser)
4. 64GB NTFS (Programme)
5. ??GB NTFS (Spiele)
6. ??GB NTFS (Media)
(genaue Größe und weitere und Backup-Partitionen hängen von der Art der Festplatten ab)



> Wenn man nicht auf die Bezeichnung/Namen der Partition achtet und nur auf den Buchstaben guckt, passiert sowas schnell das ist wohl war.



Und gelegentlich gibts Tools, die zeigen erst gar keine Namen an 



> Auf welche Ordner/Dateien willst du denn zugreifen?



"C:\Benutzer" (d.h. in Realität eigentlich D:\Users) \*meinName*\Anwendungsdaten

Beispielsweise \Cookies oder gar \eigene Dateien sind aber genauso betroffen, genauso wie "C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen".


----------



## ThoR65 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Win7: Laufwerksbuchstabe System; Desktopsymbolgröße*



billythekitt schrieb:


> Win 7 erstellt immer eine 100MB große Partition, diese ist für das Setup erforderlich. Dies wirst du nie umgehen können.


 
Stimmt nicht. Bei mir wurde auch keine 100MiByte Partition angelegt. 



Sash schrieb:


> glaub selbst bei vista gabs keine spiele in der prof. version.


 
Spiele sind vorhanden, müssen aber unter "Systemsteuerung/Programme/Windowsfunktionen" per häkchen aktiviert werden. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> P.S.:
> 4te Frage des Tages: Wie greift man unter Win7 auf alle Ordner zu bzw. bekommt sie überhaupt angezeigt? Ich bin Admin, hab alle Versteckoptionen deaktiviert und trotzdem ist meine Festplatte voll mit vollständig versteckten Systemordnern und selbst so banale Sachen, wie die Anwendungsdaten, darf ich nicht öffnen.
> Das ist nicht wirklich duldbar, dass Programme irgendwelchen Schrott oder auch wichtige Konfigurationsdateien oder Saves in Ordner schreiben können, in denen ich sie dann nicht mehr löschen bzw. ersetzen kann


 
Entweder legst Du dir das 100% Adminkonto an, oder nimmst Tools ala GetRigths. Bei den Tools hat man den Vorteil, dass man per Kontexmenue den Besitz eines Ordners übernehmen kann. Geht übrigens auch mit kompletten Laufwerken.  


mfg
ThoR65


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Win7: Laufwerksbuchstabe System; Zugriff auf Systemordner,...*

Mein Held ist da 

Spiele: klappt (und wie ich gerade festgestellt habe, könnte es doch wichtig werden, denn der meiste "echte" Kleinkarm, den ich habe, ist wohl 16Bit  )

100% Adminkonto: ? was ist das? Bislang gibts auf dem Rechner nur (m)ein Konto und das ist Admin. Wie erstellt man ein Konto, das noch mehr kann?


----------



## ThoR65 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Win7: Laufwerksbuchstabe System; Zugriff auf Systemordner,...*

Geh mal in die Eingabeaufforderung und tippe folgendes ein:
*net user Administrator /active:yes* und bestätige dies mit Return. 
Dann starte mal den Rechner neu und schwupps....... da ist das 100% Adminkonto.  
Das ganze lässt sich dann noch von der UAC befreien, damit man tun und lassen kann, was man will. 

mfg
ThoR65


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Win7: Laufwerksbuchstabe System; Zugriff auf Systemordner,...*

Hmm - macht nicht wirklich einen Unterschied. Das Problem besteht nicht darin, dass ich nicht als Rechteinhaber eingetragen wäre (habe formell vollen Zugriff), sondern darin, dass mir der Zugriff ohne weitere Gründe trotzdem verweigert wird.

P.S.:
Kennt jemand eine Methode, den "Programme"-Eintrag ans obere Ende des Startmenüs zu verlegen, wo er auch in XP war? Mag das neue Design eigentlich (zumindest mit expandierendem "Programme" via ClassicShell), aber Anordnung ist so eher ungünstig.


----------



## ThoR65 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Win7: Laufwerksbuchstabe System; Zugriff auf Systemordner,...*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hmm - macht nicht wirklich einen Unterschied. Das Problem besteht nicht darin, dass ich nicht als Rechteinhaber eingetragen wäre (habe formell vollen Zugriff), sondern darin, dass mir der Zugriff ohne weitere Gründe trotzdem verweigert wird.


 
Ist schon komisch. Ich hab auf ALLE Ordner Vollzugriff. Ok, könnte daran liegen, dass ich mir mal ganz nebenbei die Besitzrechte am Laufwerk C komplett hab übertragen lassen. Somit hat das System nix mehr zu sagen. 


mfg
ThoR65


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Win7: Laufwerksbuchstabe System; Zugriff auf Systemordner,...*

"System hat nichts mehr zu sagen" klingt genau nach meiner Kragenweite.
Wie mach ich das?


----------



## ThoR65 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Win7: Laufwerksbuchstabe System; Zugriff auf Systemordner,...*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "System hat nichts mehr zu sagen" klingt genau nach meiner Kragenweite.
> Wie mach ich das?


 
Hast Lust auf Registryfummelei, oder wilst gleich die passende Reg-Datei haben? Die kannst von mir bekommen. 


mfg
ThoR65


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Win7: Laufwerksbuchstabe System; Zugriff auf Systemordner,...*

wenns mehr als 10 Einträge sind, nehm ich die .reg - sonst verstehe ich gerne, was wo abläuft


----------



## Eol_Ruin (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Win7: Laufwerksbuchstabe System; Desktopsymbolgröße*



billythekitt schrieb:


> Win 7 erstellt immer eine 100MB große Partition, diese ist für das Setup erforderlich. Dies wirst du nie umgehen können.



Die wird nur erstellt wenn es ein Jungfreuliches System ist. Ist u.a. für den Bootmanager und Bitlocker Verschl. zuständig.
Sollte aber vorher schon  Partitionen existieren also z.B XP installiert sein dann wird der Boormanager auf die erste Partition der Platte geschrieben und es wird keine 100MB Partition erstellt.

Und man kann ja bei der Win 7 Installation die 100MB Partition ja auch von Hand löschen (oder besser gesagt so verändern das sie zur Win7-Partition wird).

Wegen HTFS und den Zugriffs-Rechten/Problemen:
Jeder Linux-Live-CD sind die Rechte sowas von egal 

Und das Win7 sich auf C installiert finde ICH z.b. sehr praktisch - ich bins gewähnt das das Betriebssystem immer auf C ist.

Mein XP/7 Dual-Boot System hat unter xp und 7 immer die gleichen Laufwerksbuchstaben.

SYS auf *C*:
GAMES auf *D*:
Downloads/MP3/Videos auf *E*:
TEMP/TV-Rec-Files/Auslagerungsdateien (beider Sys) auf *F*:  (eigene HD)

Die "Eigenen Dateien/Dokumente" der beiden Sys sind auch auf E.
Leider werden die Savegames vieler Spiele nicht darunter gespeichert 

Die jeweils anderen Sys-Partitionen sind in den Betriebssystemen ausgeblendet. Jedenfalls die Anzeige z.B. im Explorer.


----------



## ThoR65 (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Win7: Laufwerksbuchstabe System; Zugriff auf Systemordner,...*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> wenns mehr als 10 Einträge sind, nehm ich die .reg - sonst verstehe ich gerne, was wo abläuft


 
Ok ok..... ich nehme Dir die Arbeit dann mal ab. 
Im Anhang ist die Regdatei. Am besten über Adminkonto einbinden. 
Danach kannst Du per Rechtsklick im Kontexmenue den Besitz von allen Ordnern und Dateien übernehmen. Selbst die SystemVolumeInformationen können deine werden. Aber dort solltest Du dich mit vorsicht bewegen.  


mfg
ThoR65


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Win7: Laufwerksbuchstabe System; Zugriff auf Systemordner,...*

Das funktioniert.  (Folgefrage: Weiß jemand, wie man herausfindet, wo der Ursprungsordner zu Hardlinks ist? Ein Teil der Einträge wird mit Verknüpfungssymbol angezeigt und da ich nach Besitzergreifung des Eintrages unter c:\ auch Zugriff auf den unter c:\Benutzer\mich hatte, handelt es sich wohl nicht um die Originalverzeichnisse)


Hast du vielleicht auch noch eine Idee für die Angelegenheit mit dem Laufwerksbuchstaben?
Weiß jemand, was passiert, wenn man zwei Instanzen von Win7 installiert?


----------



## ThoR65 (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Win7: Laufwerksbuchstabe System; Zugriff auf Systemordner,...*

Mit den Laufwerksbuchstaben hätte ich eine Idee. Allerdings wirst Du dir kaum die Arbeit machen wollen, etliche Hundert Regeinträge von Hand abzuändern. 
Der Schlüssel für den ersten Eintrag, der zu ändern ist findet sich unter: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\ System\ MountedDevice. 
Dort kannst Du die Laufwerke neu ordnen. 
*Aber ACHTUNG: Du musst dann ALLE Regschlüssel, die Windows betreffen ebenfalls auf den neuen Laufwerksbuchstaben umbenennen. Wenn Du auch nur einen einzigen vergisst, dann wars das mit deiner Windowsinstallation.* 
Ich würde dieses Risiko auf gar keinen Fall eingehen. 

Edit: Weiterhin kann es bei der Installation von Programmen zu Problemen kommen, wenn diese Windows auf der C-Partition verlangen. 

mfg
ThoR65


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Win7: Laufwerksbuchstabe System; Zugriff auf Systemordner,...*

Klingt in der Tat unbequem. War schon immer n Akt, alle benutzerspezifischen Ordner zu verlagern und ihre Einträge zu ändern 
(Bei den Programmen würde ich es eher darauf ankommen lassen. Genaugenommen dürfen alle ""Programme"", die zielgerichtet irgendwas in "C:\Windows" ändern wollen, sich dort gerne austoben, wenn mein Windows auf D: ist. Habe ich erwähnt, dass ich wärend meiner 10 Jahre Internetpräsenz mit Windows nicht auf C: auch ohne Virenscanner nur zwei Infektionen hatte?)


----------



## PAN1X (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Win7: Laufwerksbuchstabe System; Zugriff auf Systemordner,...*

Hab mir nicht alles durchgelesen, aber die Größte der Symbole kannst du per Strg+Mausrad ändern.

Viel Glück noch mit deinem anderen Problem


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Win7: Laufwerksbuchstabe System; Desktopsymbolgröße*



Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Wegen HTFS und den Zugriffs-Rechten/Problemen:
> Jeder Linux-Live-CD sind die Rechte sowas von egal



Jo. Der PCGH-RettungsCD (Knoppix basiert) ist sogar noch eine ganze Menge mehr egal. Die hat mir soeben meine beiden Festplatten als sperate, unformatierte Laufwerke angezeigt (woher auch immer sie diese Informationen über die Bestandteile des RAID-0 hatte). Genützt hat sie dadurch aber auch wenig und booten von der Win7-CD hat den gleichen Ärger produziert, wie XP bevor ich mich zu 7 hab zwingen lassen (M$ scheint einfach unfähig zu sein, ein Bootsequenz zu integrieren, die unabhängig vom Festplatteninhalt ist), selbst die Win9x CD hat rumgezickt und keinen CD-Treiber installiert (zugegeben: Hab sie afaicr noch nie auf dem System getestet - aber normalerweise ist 9x nicht so zickig und installiert auf allem, auf dem es bootet).
Das einzige, was noch helfen konnte, war eine DOS-Startdiskette und Format C:
Fazit: Meine Bootpartition bleibt in FAT32  (und Floppy bleibt drin)

b2t:
Habe jetzt eine weitere Win7 Installation draufgespielt und obwohl die jetzt auf der 6. Partition sitzt, hat sie sich wieder ein C: gegeben. Dual-System hilft also auch nicht. Meine letzte Idee:
XPaufD->Vista->7. Frage:

*Weiß jemand, ob man von 32 Bit XP auf Vista (welches dürft ihr euch aussuchen) auf 64 Bit 7 upgraden kann?*


----------



## Eol_Ruin (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Win7: Laufwerksbuchstabe System; Desktopsymbolgröße*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> *Weiß jemand, ob man von 32 Bit XP auf Vista (welches dürft ihr euch aussuchen) auf 64 Bit 7 upgraden kann?*



Update geht nur von von 32 auf 32 Bit oder 64 auf 64.
Windows 7: Der Upgrade-Trick | c't


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (11. Dezember 2010)

Wiso so kompliziert ?
einfach 2 festplatten nehmen,auf einer winxp auf der anderen win 7.da fallen alle probleme weg.
ich habe mich da auch Lange geärgert.
Das mit den zugriffrechten ist eigendlich einfach.
auf Vista und Win 7 gibt es virtuelle ordner diese sind für den Kompilitätsmodus gedacht und brauchen kein festpalatetenplatzt ausser der ordnerstruktur in der MFT
soweit zu nicht öffnetbaren ordner,die zahlen ordner sind Windows Updates ablagen,ist ein fehler von Windows der seit jahren besteht,wiso M$ das nicht korregiert is mir ein rätzel.
Diese ordner enthalten sicherheitsupdates.Und windows verteilt die Gern mal auf allen Festplatten die an windows angeschlossen sind.
Selbst auf einer festplatte mit mehreren partitionen.
Fehler ursache ist wohl das der virtuelle Ram die daten auslagert auf die festplatte und auf ein abgetrenten bereich wo normalerweise kein zugriff gewährt wird.Diese daten kann man mit gewalt löschen.bei den nachteil das diese dann fehlen bei reperatur installationen.
In fact man kriegt probleme beim deinstallieren und wenn man pesch hatt ,dass sowiso die MFT beschädigt wurde und diese repariert werden die zahlenordner neu angelegt,aber die alten nicht gelöscht.Somit entsteht datenmüll,dann darf man raten was den für Windows erforderlich ist und was nicht.
wie gesagt isn Windows fehler seit win 2000.am besten ist es man hatt nur eine Festplatte mit einer Partition,was aber heutzutage eher die ausnahme ist.
Lösung dafür ist ,windows auf keinen fall irgendwelche server software installieren lassen,wie etwa netframe oder vc++ oder mysql server von solchen programmen kommen die Komischen zahlenordner.
Leider sind die Programme in win update drin.Man braucht eher selten diese zusätze,derzeit ist das datenmüllsammeln bei Windows 7 beliebt.
M$ hat das neue Windows vista und 7 so aufgebaut das alle systembibliotheken installiert werden von jeden programm das diese benötigt,heisst im windows\temp ordner liegen nicht selten mehr als 10Gb daten rum.
das sind alles zusätze für systemdaten von vc++ oder netfraame oder einfache backups von system dll.den meisten müll macht derzeit das visual basic 2005 und 2008 2010,weil jedes nochso unnötiges Kopierschutzprogramm oder directx einstellung seperat die dx daten oder andere hardware zugriff dll gespeichert werden.somit wird sichergestellt das wenn es probleme gibt ,das man als Programierer der sich auskennt,nur die erforderlichen daten löscht und dann die programme neu installiert.
man hat aber pesch wenn man nicht weiss welche daten wo sind,somit wird leider nach jeder deinstallation von programmen die vorhadenen systemprogrammdaten nicht gelöscht.
theoretisch wenn die software herrsteler mal denken würden,was die nicht tun,nach einer wieder installation vom demselben Programm die alten daten verwenden solte ,ist aber nicht, stattdessen werden die systemdaten neu installiert und das jedesmal.darum ist Win 7 und vista ein HDD speicherfresser.
Bei XP war das nicht so.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Dezember 2010)

Dann bleibt wohl nur noch zu hoffen, dass ich so eine Situation nachstellen kann:

Windows 7 Installed to D Drive Letter - Super User
(Installation aus bestehendem Windows heraus, ohne Upgrade)


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (11. Dezember 2010)

So eine situation will ich meist verhindern,das bedeute nähm lich das die Systempartition und startpartition getrent werden,ziemlich blöd wenn man fehler auf der startpartition hatt.dann funktioniert gegebenenfalls bei fehlern chkdsk nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Dezember 2010)

Dafür funktioniert "format c:" und "Reparatur"(bzw. fixmbr) ohne irgendwelche Datenverluste.
Hab ich in den letzten Tagen mehrfach machen müssen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Dezember 2010)

Ich kann nicht nachvollziehen, wo genau dein Problem ist.
Wieso soll die Systempartition nicht C sein? 
Hast du zwei Systeme auf einer Platte (also mehrere Partitionen), dann ist eins logischer Weise auf C und das andere auf D.
Startest du jetzt aber das auf D, wird D automatisch zu C, wenn das System läuft, damit gewährleistet Microsoft, dass das OS immer in C ist und es keine Probleme bei Updates, Servicekrempel oder sonst was gibt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Dezember 2010)

Genau diese automatische Umbennung ist mein Problem.
Ich will Win7 nicht auf der ersten Partition der Festplatte haben, weil ich allein in den letzten 5 Tagen 4 mal dazu gezwungen war, den Bootsektor via Format c: zu löschen. Das klappt nur zuverlässig, solange die Partition in Fat32 ist -> kein Win7. Umgekehrt möchte ich aber verhindern, dass Laufwerke unter unterschiedlichen Systemen (dauerhaft derzeit nicht geplant, aber Boot-CDs,...) bzw. in Tools missverständlich benannt werden -> die zweite Partition (mit Windows) soll D: bleiben.
Dual-Boot ist vorerst nicht geplant (kann aber noch kommen, wenn besimmte Software inkompatibel zu 7 ist. Bis ich neue Festplatten habe mache ich mir keine Mühe mehr, es ist vollständig für Kompatibilitätstests einzurichten, aber da der-auch-erstmal-einzurichtende Zweitrechner läuft mit knapp über 600MHz und 98se, da klafft also eine Lücke).
Probleme gab es in 10 Jahren non-C: Betriebssystemen nicht (wie gesagt: außer ggf. für Schadsoftware, die ihr Ziel nicht gefunden hat  ), aber unter 7 ist ja einiges anders.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Dezember 2010)

Windows ist doch auch nicht auf der ersten Partition der Festplatte, wenn zuvor ein OS installiert ist (also auf C), Windows bezeichnet sein eigenes Laufwerk, auf das es installiert ist, nun mal als C, egal wo ist tatsächlich installiert ist.
Wenn du aber wieder das andere OS startest, dann befindet sich Sieben wieder auf D.
Es hat also keine Auswirkung auf das andere OS, wenn Windows sich auf C einsortiert, auch wenns dort nicht installiert ist.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (12. Dezember 2010)

dieses verhalten ist normal.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Dezember 2010)

sooooo. Kein Morgen ist vollständig ohne eine Windowsinstallation - und heute habe ich es mal aus einem bestehenden Windows heraus auf die dritte Partition probiert.
Fazit:
Diese Win7-Installation meldet sich jetzt korrekt auf F:\Windows und zeigt auch sonst alle Partitionen in der Reihenfolge an, in der sie tatsächlich vorliegen 
Zugriff auf alle Ordner hab ich auch
Desktopsymbole die richtige Größe
Spiele sind da
- damit wäre eigentlich alles wichtige und fast alles unwichtige aus diesem Thread geklärt 

Falls noch jemand einen Tip hat, wie ich den "Programme"-Eintrag ans obere Ende des neuen Startmenüs -wie in XP- bekomme, wäre ich aber trotzdem dankbar. Ansonsten wäre da noch die Sache mit der Lautsprecherkalibrierung und die Festplattensuche


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Dezember 2010)

Ergänzung
Eine Frage habe ich doch noch: Wie hindere ich Win7 daran, die Destkopsymbole neu anzuordnen? "automatisch anordnen" ist schon deaktiviert, aber trotzdem wirft es mir alles durcheinander.


----------

